# Вельтмайстер Серино,Амиго



## Chatnoir (15 Дек 2010)

Дочь учится в первом классе музшколы,10 лет.Играет сейчас дома на убитом вельтмайстере стелла-друзья дали попользоваться,в школе-кордал.Остро встал вопрос о покупке своего,качественного инструмента.Есть предложения либо Серино,либо Амиго,как я понимаю более или менее равноценные по качеству,с одинаковой ценой.Преподаватель в школе считает,что лучше взять амиго,т.к он ближе к кордал,а тот ей подходит,по ее мнению.Серино же ближе к стелле,но я не могу сказать что ей Стелла подходит меньше,вижу как она занимается дома.Так какой предпочесть при прочих равных?Мне-то по дизайну и тому ,что вычитала в интернете,вообще больше нравится Royal Standart Meteor.Что лучше?Может стоит подождать,вдруг обломится роял?Может какая-то модель более легкая,девочка уж больно тонкая и звонкая.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (16 Дек 2010)

Ищите Вельтмейстер Метеор или Каприс.Обратитесь к Zet10 ,думаю реально поможет с этим.


----------



## diorel (8 Янв 2011)

У меня есть Royal Standart Meteor,могу продать,пишите.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (8 Янв 2011)

Разговор идет о Вельтмейстер 3/4 Метеор,причем тут ваш Рояль Стандарт ? Это разные инструменты.


----------



## diorel (9 Янв 2011)

Честно говоря,разницы не вижу...


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (9 Янв 2011)

Поймите, и Вельтмайстер, и Рояль Стандард оба производились в Клингентале, и часто пользовались деталями друг от друга.


----------

